
How six people built the #2 mobile analytics tool in just a few months - hboon
http://waynechang.com/how-six-people-built-the-2-mobile-analytics-tool-in-just-a-few-months-full-article/
======
dankohn1
My only thought as I look at all the energy they put into this product is that
I hope they negotiated an earn-out agreement as part of their acquisition by
Twitter.

